# Help with training and weight loss



## Kerry_C (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi guys im just looking a bit of advice on losing excess fat and toning up (Mostly rround my middle which wont seem to budge).

I am 27 years old...5ft 6in...10st and size 10.

I have noticed since taking protein drinks (3 weeks) after training that my arms and legs seem to be more toned and less "fat" looking but my stomach is my main problem!

Currently I am training 5 to 6 days a week doing 2.5hrs of cardio broken up over those days in the form of fasted running or the stepper.

I also train bis and tris on a monday and thurs...legs on a tues and fri shoulders and back on a wed. (30mins fasted cardio done before weight training).

My diet isn't too bad but I really need most of my help here as im not sure what to be eating and how much/little.

6.15am banana and natural yoghurt

7am -8am gym before work

8am protein shake

10am oats with almond milk

12pm apple or orange

1.30pm tuna or chicken salad with boiled egg white

3pm apple or orange and cup of coffee

6.30pm chicken and roasted veg or fish and salad

At the weekend I probably relax a little too much...on a Saturday id have 2 glasses of wine and possibly share a chinese or indian.

Any help or suggestions welcome 

Thanks


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

@kristina maybe you could help this person out ?


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

I would put a fruit post-workout

remove the meal of 12pm

and then I would use a carb cycling to not slow down your metabolism


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Kerry_C said:


> Hi guys im just looking a bit of advice on losing excess fat and toning up (Mostly rround my middle which wont seem to budge).
> 
> I am 27 years old...5ft 6in...10st and size 10.
> 
> ...


Hi Kerry, welcome to the forum.

I'd love to give some suggestions but the most important factor is consistency and it seems like you are making steady progress; hang in there and keep up the work.

The first point to make is that you cannot spot-reduce fat loss, so there is no such thing as focusing on a certain area to lose. For us ladies, we genetically tend to store more fat around the mid-section so the tummy area will tend to be the last to go for the majority of us... don't despair. As you continue to make progress, you will lose fat evenly throughout the body.

Your aim should be to get your training in check, build some muscle mass (called lean mass) - this is what results in that 'toned' look you're talking about, develop overall strength (functional strength is what you're aiming for, with big compound lifts such as deadlifts and squats but I'll follow up on that below) and training with a good level of intensity.

Some points that I would make:

1) Protein drinks are not necessarily the reason you are toning up; protein drinks are just another form of cosuming food/nutrition. They are not a magic formula, and the best reason to drink them is if you find them specifically easier to adhere to (i.e some people love the ease, versatility, practicality or the clear-as-day calorie value so that they can keep track and control of their calorie intake). If this works for you, then so be it, but don't let this put you off having a balanced meal if solid food is your preference.

2) I am not sure exactly how and what your training is like (what lifts are you doing? It seems like you are splitting up your days into arms, shoulders and back) - I'm assuming you're doing a lot of isolation work? Post up your protocol as this is probably where *the biggest, most useful constructive feedback* is going to be the most relevant to making a difference to your results. The 'split' you've described up there doesn't describe a complete, systematic and well-devised 'program' so to speak. How long have you been training for, also?

3) With regards to your diet, what is your calorie intake, do you know? Just a suggestion that might be interesting to you, is to start your day off with a protein and fats breakfast (i.e. the typical meat 'n' nuts protocol) - personally, I'm a big advocate of this and have always thrived off of this (but this doesn't necessarily work for everyone)... here's an article to give you a little info about it (http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/good-morning-protein-the-meat-and-nuts-breakfast.html).

Prior to my current (carb back loading) diet, I would generally introduce complex carbs (something like oats) later on in the day (or mid-morning) as you will be requiring and utilising more energy rather than first-thing upon waking in the morning.

Your diet seems to be predominantly carb-based, which can be okay but I would suggest opting for more protein and some healthy fats to keep your blood sugar levels and energy stable throughout the day, preventing great insulin spikes throughout the day and keeping things balanced will also help to keep you satiated.

Here are some suggestions based on your current general diet:

6.15am banana and natural yoghurt (simple sugars are predominant here.. so, as above, I would try the protein/fats start to the day as above, which will prevent that insulin spike first thing in the morning)

7am - 8am gym before work

8am protein shake (not much to say, if this works for you, this is great.. but depends what protein shake you are drinking and its macronutrient profile)

10am oats with almond milk (just carbs... I would have a source of protein in here, mixed with some healthy fats and some carbs - balance is the best protocol)

12pm apple or orange (not the worst snack, fruit is great but I would suggest trying a protein/fats based snack, or at least a balance of all 3 if you find you really need the carbs to give you energy - such as an apple with a handful of almonds or some cottage cheese sprinkled with pumpkin seeds and blueberries... - the balance of macronutrients will keep you satiated and energy levels steady)

1.30pm tuna or chicken salad with boiled egg white (Sounds good.. but no need to remove the yolk from the egg, unless you are really struggling to limit your calorie intake for the day)

3pm apple or orange and cup of coffee (as before, I'd usually have a more balanced snack with some protein and fats, and perhaps think about substituting the fruit for some green veggies; I love to snack on green veggies like asparagus, broccoli etc)

6.30pm chicken and roasted veg or fish and salad (Sounds good.. but ensure to use veggies that are high in fibre and not so much starch-laden, such as carrots, parsnips, peas, corn etc.. opt for things such as cauliflower, asparagus, brocolli etc. and perhaps some leafy greens such as kale, collards, chard, spinach..)

4) Don't worry too much about having a glass of wine or two at the weekend, just be smart and modest about your choices and count them towards your calorie intake. You will be fine to relax in moderation, because *in terms of body composition * the calorie intake is what corresponds to your fat-loss, not necessarily where those calories come from. If you were binge-drinking on a regular basis, this would be something to worry about but it sounds like you are just fine.

Your diet doesn't seem bad but could be tweaked to be slightly higher in protein and fats than fundamentally carb-based, however, I say this loosely as people will respond to ratios differently; if you are seeing steady results, then continue as you are. If you reach a plateau, tweak small things and get the most mileage from each change you make before re-evaluating again. The most important thing is making it a consistent 'lifestyle' and not so much of a temporary diet. You can certainly lose fat whilst enjoying good food. 

Hope this helps so far..


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> I would put a fruit post-workout
> 
> remove the meal of 12pm
> 
> and then I would use a carb cycling to not slow down your metabolism


I wouldn't suggest fruit post-workout... contrary to popular belief, fruit is actually not the most effective way to replenish muscle glycogen but the reason why it's not such a big deal is because... these small tiny minusha make f-all difference in the grand scheme of things, as long as an individual has a reasonably balanced diet anyway.

Fructose is the primary source of sugar in fruits. Fructose cannot be stored as muscle glycogen; it can only be stored as liver glycogen. The reason why people feel the need to have a sugary fruit is for the insulin spike, which... her protein shake will probably be doing already.

There is no need to remove the meal at 12... if she's hungry, a snack is just fine. Her meals seem very modest and not laden with heavy starches and junk; by the sounds of it, she grazes throughout the day. This works for many people (I've always done this, and particularly because I have about 6-7 meals throughout the day, I don't opt for large portions therefore small-but-often is perfectly okay if it works for someone). I would certainly not suggest eating LESS for her, because it already seems like her calorie intake is reasonably low.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

kristina said:


> I wouldn't suggest fruit post-workout... contrary to popular belief, fruit is actually not the most effective way to replenish muscle glycogen but the reason why it's not such a big deal is because... these small tiny minusha make f-all difference in the grand scheme of things, as long as an individual has a reasonably balanced diet anyway.
> 
> Fructose is the primary source of sugar in fruits. Fructose cannot be stored as muscle glycogen; it can only be stored as liver glycogen. The reason why people feel the need to have a sugary fruit is for the insulin spike, which... her protein shake will probably be doing already.
> 
> There is no need to remove the meal at 12... if she's hungry, a snack is just fine. Her meals seem very modest and not laden with heavy starches and junk; by the sounds of it, she grazes throughout the day. This works for many people (I've always done this, and particularly because I have about 6-7 meals throughout the day, I don't opt for large portions therefore small-but-often is perfectly okay if it works for someone). I would certainly not suggest eating LESS for her, because it already seems like her calorie intake is reasonably low.


  hello kristina, we have different ideas, however I very much appreciate your intervention, I can always learn new things


----------

